# Spring rate for a 210-230 lb rider?



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Might be buying a frame without a shock. Need to know and find the right spring..


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Rider weight isn't all there is to it.
You'll ride different weight springs on different frames/suspension designs/shocks.
What's the frame and the shock you have in mind?
You can find spring calculators on several websites-manufacturer sites and suspension tuners provide info.


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

TF Tuned Shox - Spring Calculator


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Off camber just stole the rep points from me.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

this is the best one: http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/mountain-bike-spring-rate-calculator-v5-0-a-47726.html

heers a simple fornula to at least get you inh the ballpark: double your weight, multiply that by your rear wheel travel (in inches), then divide that result by your shock stroke squared.

Here the explanation: go to post 7 on this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/fork-shock-service-information-393229.html


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

OffCamber said:


> TF Tuned Shox - Spring Calculator


Thanks for the simple version.
how do you account for preload adjustment? is it something I will have to fiddle with or is there a standard amount clicks for amount of sag? learn me something.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

The "less simple" calculator i posted a link to accounts for preload adjustment. Preload and sag is something you do have to fiddle with. You generally need at least 1/2-1 turn of preload to lock the spring into the shock so it doesnt rattle around, With most shocks you cant do more than 2 turns of preload or you risk coil bind (when coil completely compresses before shock bottoms out, can damage the shock), unless you run a Ti spring, or an Elka or X fusion shock (more empty space between coil windings) in which case you can add up to 4-5 turns. (Check your shock manual for the max number of preload turns for your shock to be sure) However, if you have to add more than 2 turns, yo probably need to go up 50# in spring rate. Generally, 1 turn of preload adds 25 lbs to the spring rate (but just how it affects sag and plushness at the top end of the stroke, not how it feels at bottom-out). so basically you get the spring rate closest to what you need for your weight,(ideally a tad softer) and finetune sag from there with the preload adjustment. The ideal situation is a spring rate with which you obtain the correct sag with the least amount of preload for best small bump compliance, but that doesnt always happen.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

can you tell us what frame it is?


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

dwyooaj said:


> can you tell us what frame it is?


I'm not committed, but it is a 11' Demo. I'm also thinking a 11' Session 8 that I would dump the Vanilla that it comes with, but right now waiting for a response to a offer I made on a 11' Session 88 that may need a different spring.


----------

